# Triton method - My own Bandaged Cube/Bicube speed solving method



## JackTriton (Jan 2, 2022)

*Notations:*

Free corner is the corner that is *not bandaged*
 The right configuration is when all center's orientations are corrected and free corner is placed at *UFR*
 *The correct way to hold the cube*: (Non-scrambled) Free corner is placed at *UFR* and BD centers are connected into one piece. (center-edge-center)
 alg n (Number): ALGORITHM _(actual swapping sequences. *UFL->UBL*: Place piece placed at *UFL* to *UBL*, *UFL<->UBL*: Swap piece placed at *UFL* and *UBL*)_


Hi! This is Jack(Bandaged cube single, ao5, ao12 UWR holder).
and this is the method I use to solve the puzzle.
there are only three steps/18 algorithms you have to follow/remember.

*Step 1*: Bring the puzzle into the right configuration and place BD pieces correctly

I don't actually have any words/ways to describe this.​At this point, I always figured out to solve them while inspection.​Only thing I can write is some algorithms that will help you to solve.​​alg 1. *FRD->LBD*:​F' U L F U L' U2 _(FRD->LBD->UFL->FLD->URB->FRD)_​​alg 2. *FRD->LBD* w/o swapping other D pieces:​R U' L U2 R' U L' U2 _ (FRD<->LBD, URB<->UBL)_​​alg 3.* UBL->LBD*:​U L F2 R' F' R U F' L' U2 _(UBL->LBD->UFL->UBL)_​​alg 4. *UFL->LBD*:​U2 L U' F' L' U' F _(UFL->LBD->FRD->URB->FLD->UFL)_​​alg 5. *UFL->LBD* w/o swapping other D pieces:​U2 L F U' R' F R F2 L' U' _ (UFL->LBD->UBL->UFL)_​​alg 6. *FLD->LBD*:​R U F' L F2 U F' L' U2 R' _(FLD->LBD->UFL->UBL->FRD->FLD)_​​alg 7. *BRD->LBD*:​R U F' U L F U L' U R' _(BRD->LBD->FRD->FLD->UBL->BRD)_​​alg 8. *URB->LBD*:​F' U L F R U2 L' U R' _(URB->LBD->UFL->FLD->UBL->URB)_​​For RDB piece, F R F' from right configuration will help you to solve it easily.​
*Step 2*: Place FD pieces correctly

There are six types of unsolved states for FD pieces.​A. FLD piece is already solved​B. FRD piece is already solved​C. FLD piece is placed FRD​D. FRD piece is placed FLD​E. Both pieces are placed U Layer​F. FLD piece and FRD piece are swapped​​A. FLD solved​alg 9. *UFL->FRD*:​R U F R U' R' U F' L' U L U2 R' _(UFL->FRD->UBL->UFL)_​​alg 10. *UBL->FRD*:​R U2 L' U' L F U' R U R' F' U' R' _(UBL->FRD->UFL->UBL)_​​B. FRD solved​alg 11. *UBL->FLD*:​U L F2 R' F L' F2 R F' U' _(UBL<->FLD, URB<->UFL)_​​C. FLD placed FRD​alg 12.* UBL->FRD*:​R U R' F' U L F L' U2 _(UBL->FRD->FLD->UBL)_​​D. FRD placed FLD​alg 13. *UBL->FLD*:​U2 L F' L' F U' R' F R F' U' _(UBL->FLD->FRD->UBL)_​​E. None placed​alg 14. *UFL->FLD* and *URB->FRD*:​F' U L F2 R U' R' U F' L' U' _(UFL->FLD->URB->FRD->UBL->UFL)_​​alg 15. *URB->FLD* and *UFL->FRD*:​R U2 L' U R' U2 L U' _ (URB<->FLD, UFL<->FRD)_​​F. Swap​alg 16.* FLD<->FRD*:​alg 15->alg 14 _(FLD<->FRD, UFL<->URB)_​​If none of these matches, use *alg 17* or *alg 18* to move the top layer pieces around.​​*Special cases:*​*A*. Clockwise three pieces attaching free corner:​alg 17->alg 10 _(URB->FRD->UFL->URB)_​​*B*. Anti clockwise three pieces attaching free corner:​alg 9->alg 18 _(URB->UFL->FRD->URB)_​ 
*Step 3*: Place the top layer pieces correctly
​This is the last step to solve.​​alg 17 "*T Shape*" / Anti clockwise:​R U R' F2 L F L' U' F _(UFL->URB->UBL->UFL)_​​alg 18 "*Kite Shape*" / Clockwise:​F' U L F' L' F2 R U' R' _(UFL->UBL->URB->UFL)_​ 
I personally don't use alg 6, 7 and 8
but I'm sure that using these will make you to solve even faster than me!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2022)

Really cool method. I find bandaged puzzles very interesting, R' U2 S' U S U' S' U S U R.


----------

